# W.A French & Co. Bottle ?



## lblackvelvet (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello, This is probably a question  I should know the answer too! But I don't !  This bottle reads W.A French & Co.  From Red Bank N.J. Also reads " not to be sold" And has a large " F " embossed on the base. Was this a soda bottle ? Or beer bottle ?  Thanks for any info.   Kevin....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2013)

That was a soda.. here's a LINK  to more stuff about this company..


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Charlie, Very nice link!!  What year if any did they stop production? And do you collect bottles from this N.J. Co. ?  Thanks again for the link you posted.  Kevin....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey  there Kev.. that's my forum for NJ bottles, thanks for the kind words! I personally collect most towns in Monmouth county but I'm always eager to see any NJ beer/soda.. that crowntop you posted is from around 1905 or so.. and looking over at my shelf I don't see a variant in that color, so you wanna trade something?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Charlie, I would be willing to trade you since you don't have this variant This bottle is near perfect condition, It does have two minor scratches that I can photo for you to see if you want? Let me know what you have to offer as I am always glad to help friends add wanted bottles to their collection.  ( I hope Jim don't also need this bottle)  LOL !!!   You have my e-mail, Just let me know and you can be the proud owner of this bottle.  Thanks , Kevin....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks my man, I have others from this mold but they're beat up or sea-glassed.. so what kind of bottle are you just itching to get in trade for this one?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Charlie, I would trade you for a "Cape Girardeau" MO Coca Cola  "plant" Straight sided 1920's bottle  OK ????


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2013)

Oops, I'm temporarily out of stock on that item.. maybe you should do a less refined search...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Charlie, Your not " AKA The Sheik" ?  Hey there, just send me a picture or two of equal value bottles and were good to go. I am easy to get along with. If you have any Va. bottles that would be great, If not , Just offer a cool bottle and were all good !!! Thanks, Kevin......    Oh Yea !!!  I did not see your bid on the auction yet ??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2013)

........what auction.......


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Charlie, I am posting three bottles in the members auction section to raise money for this site. Please check it out. Jim posted it for me !   So far only one bidder and one other member interested.  Thanks, Kevin...


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2013)

I lay no claim to any bottle outside of Eastern Passaic County.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Jim, I was just joking with Charlie.   Thanks, Kevin...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah Kev and I just got off the horn it was a pleasant conversation.. makes me wish more of us members would call each other and talk for real, on the phone.. what a huge difference it makes!


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  lblackvelvet
> 
> Hello Jim, I was just joking with Charlie.   Thanks, Kevin...


 As long as his reach stays south of the Driscoll Bridge things should remain pleasant!!![][][][8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey Jim.. when you were crossing that bridge in your unit, did you ever get that TH song in your head "Road to Nowhere" ??


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2013)

When I think TH all that comes into my head is Psycho Killer...

*Qu'est Que C'est*


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2013)

Alright, nice dodge.. but is there any particular song you think of when you're driving on that part of the Driscoll where all you can see is 16 lanes of traffic and the sky?


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2013)

No, I'm just praying that a 100mph wind gust doesn't come out of nowhere... but I am partial to Van Halen once I get near saltwater...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2013)

If you drive 95, then 100 mph wind gusts are only 5 mph..


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2013)

Except when I'm doing 95 mph in a Southerly dierection and the wind is blowing 100 mph toward the West...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2013)

I hadn't calculated that scenario.. hmm then you'd be getting hit with a 195 mph nor'easter.. not good.. wait lemme work on my charts, I'll get you a better forecast by morning..


----------

